# Portsmouth Invitational Tournament



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

Starts today, and is going on through April 10th. Should be interesting. First games at 7 and 9 tonight!

Rosters

Thoughts? Players to watch?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperNova</b>!
> Starts today, and is going on through April 10th. Should be interesting. First games at 7 and 9 tonight!
> 
> Rosters
> ...


Players to watch on each team are as follows:

*BEACH BARTON FORD*

Nigel Dixon
Andre Barrett(I don’t think he’ll get drafted but might get a few Rookie FA type deals.)
Marcus Melvin might shine in this type of environment.


*PORTSMOUTH SPORTS CLUB*

Luis Flores
Don’t watch Darius Rice. (hes terrible IMO)

*TIDEWATER SEALANTS*

Tony Dobbins
Bryant Matthews

*HOLIDAY INN PORTSMOUTH*

Greg Davis
Anthony Myles

*SALES SYSTEMS LTD*

Delonte Holland 

*NORFOLK NAVAL SHIPYARD*

Sean Finn

*NORFOLK SPORTS CLUB*

David Hawkins

*MD DESIGNS*

Andre Brown


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I´m looking forward to see how Nigel Dixon will do, he seems like he could be really good. He is absolutely huge!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry, double post. A mod can delete this.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't even think there is a player here capable of playing himself into the 1st round.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Boddicker? Hes not a Senior is he?


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

As a big big Temple fan i feel it is my duty to point out David Hawkins. The kid really can score. Watch out for him in the tournament because i think there's a chance, just a chance, that he could stand out.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> I don't even think there is a player here capable of playing himself into the 1st round.


Nigel Dixon is the only one capable


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Nigel Dixon is the only one capable


Agreed, though Bryant Matthews could work his way into a high 2nd round pick. For 3 years he had horrible coaching at Virginia Tech in Ricky Stokes. He has a lot of physical talents and can score. Just needs to work on his shooting mechanics a little more and he could be a very good wing defender in the League while giving points. (He at least has as much talent as Devean George)


----------



## fan (Mar 31, 2004)

*Bryant Matthews*

Bryant Matthews is a great prospect to watch. He's also mature and more focused. All players have a great night but how many are able to give even on a not so great night. I think commitment is the key to any great player.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Boddicker? Hes not a Senior is he?


Yeah, he was.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

call me crazy but i think royal ivey and taliek brown are going to do well


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

All bias aside, Aerick Sanders is DEFINITELY a player to look for....He played very well against Araujo considering that Araujo is so physical in the post....


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> call me crazy but i think royal ivey and taliek brown are going to do well


I agree that Taliek Brown has a chance. He's the kind of guy that could impress scouts because of his pure passing ability. I could see him sneaking into the second round but i wouldn't put any money on it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperNova</b>!
> Players to watch?


Nigel Dixon
Marcus Melvin
Andre Barrett
Darius Rice (to see if he can salvage his stock)
Bryant Matthews
Timmy Bowers
Delonte Holland
Desmond Farmer
Bernard Robinson

...all could really help their stock w/ a good showing here.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> call me crazy but i think royal ivey and taliek brown are going to do well


I remember the first time I saw Taliek Brown play I thought to myself "this is the kid some say is better than Andre Barrett and Omar Cook?" And throughout his college career he proved he isn't anywhere near the level of those two guys, Cook's Freshman year was twice as good as Cook's freshman year and he played with half the talent. Brown can't shoot, doesn't have many moves and is a small PG so I don't see him even sniffing the 2nd round. 

I think Barrett will earn himself a 2nd round pick and I'm hoping Luis Flores shows he can be at least a Jason Terry type player.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Anybody have any info on Kent State's John Edwards? He is a 7'0, 270lb C who averaged 13.2ppg, 6.6rpg, and 2.6bpg.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Anybody have any info on Kent State's John Edwards? He is a 7'0, 270lb C who averaged 13.2ppg, 6.6rpg, and 2.6bpg.


Watched him for 4 years in the MAC conference. He is a stiff. He got thoroughly outplayed two years in a row in the MAC title game (first by Chris Kaman - though understandable, the second by Anthony Kann - not acceptable especially when he is only 6'7). He is such a poor rebounder for his height that he would have no impact on the pro level IMO. 

Maybe he can work hard and make it, but I don't see it.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

First set of box scores are up.

Game 1 
Beach Barton Ford - 90
Portsmouth Sports Club - 76

Game 2 
Tidewater Sealants - 80
Holiday Inn Portsmouth - 74

Some observations (all solely from looking at box scores)...
Dixon didn't play well, with 5 TO's in only 17 minutes.
Barrett played well, though 5 TO hurt him. Michel Morandais had a solid game.

Heck of a game by Nate Williams, though I don't know anything about him. Luis Flores played nice, but he'll need to get more assists to make him stand out. Darius Rice sucks (as we all know). Jamar Smith couldn't grab rebounds, and could shoot foul shots, opposite of the regular season.

Matthews shot poorly, but still played well in only 25 minutes, including 5 steals. Violette couldn't shoot. 

Mouton did not play too well. In fact, on that team, no one played well.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Why isn't anyone mentioning Pete Maravich's son????? He is playing on the Tidewater Sealents. I can't believe no one even noticed this at all. His name is Jaeson Maravich and if I'm not mistaken, he is Pete Maravich's son. He had a pretty nice game the other day, just considering the numbers he had. I hope he gets drafted because I would love to see him play after his father played in the NBA before him.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Why isn't anyone mentioning Pete Maravich's son????? He is playing on the Tidewater Sealents. I can't believe no one even noticed this at all. His name is Jaeson Maravich and if I'm not mistaken, he is Pete Maravich's son. He had a pretty nice game the other day, just considering the numbers he had. I hope he gets drafted because I would love to see him play after his father played in the NBA before him.


No slight against him. I've never seen him play, but I haven't ever heard him being called pro material. In the one game so far, he scored 16 and shot well, but only got 1 board, 1 assist, and 4 TO. I doubt most people have seen him (due to going to William Carey, a sub-.500 NAIA school). If he has NBA potential, this could be his best chance to show the scouts.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

Oops.... didn't mean to post again...


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *SuperNova*!
> In the one game so far, he scored 16 and shot well, but only got 1 board, 1 assist, and 4 TO.


Sounds like Rip Hamilton to me. 


I'm not sure how good this kid is either, but just the fact that he is Pete Maravich's son, and he has gotten to this level, seems like quite an accomplishment in my eyes. (viewers eye) I'd like to see him in the pro's just to see what he can do.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like Rip Hamilton to me.
> ...


Yeah, I understand what you mean. And as a 6'5" PG, I'm sure teams are watching him carefully. He'll get a tryout on some team's Summer League. But don't look for him to get drafted (barring an outstanding performance over the next few days at the PIT).


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Does anyone know why Desmond Farmer isnt considered to be drafted ? He is really athletic and can score and shoot. A Jeff Trapagnier who can shoot.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Does anyone know why Desmond Farmer isnt considered to be drafted ? He is really athletic and can score and shoot. A Jeff Trapagnier who can shoot.


I have a couple of buddies that go to USC and have hung around him, and say he is real immature and undisciplined.

During a pick up game w/ my 5'6 friend, after bombing a 3 in his face, Desmond replied "I'm goin to the league!!" My friend said he was a helluva player though, just doesn't have his head on right.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That doesnt sound good for him if he does those interviews.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Timmy Bowers had a good showing...

15 BOWERS,Timmy........ 4-8 1-2 4-5 1 2 3 3 13 4 3 0 0 22


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Day 1

Darius Rice: 2-12FG, 4pts, 10reb, 3ast, 5to, 2stl
Andre Barrett: 11pts, 8ast, 5to, 4st
Nate Williams: 24pts, 9reb, 4stl
Bryant Matthews: 11pts, 4ast, 4reb, 5stl
Nigel Dixon: 17mins, 11pts, 7reb, 5to


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Farmer shoots 39% - that is a problem.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not sure what his draft status is but I surprised Marcus Moore was not playing in the tournament. Or does he not have as much to prove as the guys in the PIT?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

unless im reading it wrong, yesterday, aaric sanders had 14 points, 13 rebounds and 2 blocks in 15 minutes.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I'm not sure what his draft status is but I surprised Marcus Moore was not playing in the tournament. Or does he not have as much to prove as the guys in the PIT?


Marcus Moore = Jerryl Sasser, which is not a good thing. His shooting numbers this year were just disgusting.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I like Andre Brown. This guy is one of the most athletic players in this draft and reminds me of Kenyon Martin.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

antonio burks anyone? he will have a great showing as will brandon mouton who should sneak into the second round and help out a team doing all types of things. he kinda reminds me of a smaller josh howard


----------



## Justwar (Jun 30, 2003)

19 pts 10 rebounds in 13 minutes for Erik Daniels


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

heres ediddy' s (erik daniels) stat line from last night
fm-fa 3pt ft O D TR F TP A T B S 
9-15 1-3 0-0 3 7 10 0 19 4 1 1 2 
m
13
fm-fa-field goals made-attended 
3pt-3pters
ft- free throwsO- offensive rebounds
D- Defensive rebounds
F- fouls
TP- total points
A- assists
T- turnovers
B-blocks
S- steals
m- minutes
http://www.portsmouthinvitational.com/2004boxscores/2004game4.htm


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Most impressing to me yesterday looking at statlines....Aerick Sanders, Erik Daniels, James Thomas and Rashad Wright....

Aerick Sanders: 14 points, 13 rebounds (9 offensive), 3 assists, 1 steal in 15 minutes....

Erik Daniels: 19 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assist, 1 block, 2 steals in 13 minutes...

James Thomas: 10 points, 11 rebounds (10 offensive), 2 blocks, 2 steals in 11 minutes...

Rashad Wright: 11 points, 8 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals in 14 minutes...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Aerick Sanders: 14 points, 13 rebounds (9 offensive), 3 assists, 1 steal in 15 minutes....


I've been watching that guy this year, and he kind of reminds me of Jerome Williams. He's pretty active on the boards.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been watching that guy this year, and he kind of reminds me of Jerome Williams. He's pretty active on the boards.


:yes:

He shut down Araujo and some other pretty good big men this year....He just ALWAYS seems to get the offensive rebounds...


----------

